# Transformers themed viv



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

: victory:HEY EVERYONE: victory:

ITS ANOTHER THEMED VIV


TRANSFORMERS​
POLY










DRAW AND PLAN A ROUGH DESIGN





















USING A SOLDERING IRON, ETCH THE CYBERTRONIAN GLYPHS










USING A SPOON, I TOOK SOME CHUNKS OUT AROUND THE DECEPTICON EMBLEM










1ST LAYER OF GROUT










2ND LAYER OF GROUT










JUST A TEST ON THE COLOUR











I'M GONNA HAVE A DEVASTATOR PROP IN THE VIV, ITS GONNA BE PLACED SO ITS COMING THROUGH THE WALL...
WHICH ONE WOULD BE BEST???

CLASSIC G1 STYLE









TRANSFORMERS
REVENGE OF THE FALLEN









: victory:HOPE YOU LIKE: victory:​


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*Poll messed up*

sorry the poll messed up and only allows one option!
can the poll be edited??
​


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Gotta go with the classics. 

Saying that Megatron was just a little handgun in the originals!! Gotta say you've got a knack for this


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd go with the g1 but then it might be worth something to a collector if it's a 80s g1 and not a 2010+ remake if it's genius then go with the revenge of the fallen as it won't be worth sod all lol either way will look the dogs danglers


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ArranP said:


> Gotta go with the classics.
> 
> Saying that Megatron was just a little handgun in the originals!!
> Gotta say you've got a knack for this


cheers!




gaz2374 said:


> I'd go with the g1,
> becuse then it might be worth something to a collector if it's a 80s g1, and not a 2010+ remake.
> if it's genius then go with the revenge of the fallen as it won't be worth sod all lol either way will look the dogs danglers


thanks!


i know most will prob say g1 style (as they prob grew up with it) but i was thinking movie style.....
then i can place a shockblast in it somewhere, and have his pet driller acting as a branch
EDIT: just checked the poll and...
g1-0
rotf-3
wasnt expecting that


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> then i can place a shockblast in it somewhere, and have his pet driller acting as a branch


THAT'LL BE AWESOME!!!!!

i voted rotf, that figure(art piece) looks amazing, did you buid both of those?
what size tank is it for, i know would said it was gonna be for an exo originally?

are they actual markings from the film, and if so whats it say.....''more than meets the eye''.... or something?

oh and more pics,

great job btw


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> THAT'LL BE AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> i voted rotf, that figure(art piece) looks amazing, did you buid both of those?
> yeah both are my customs
> ...


cheers


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Whats going in with it?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Whats going in with it?


sand fish


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*some more pics*


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

seings though youve got the decepticon symbol i'd go for the best looking bot ov them all from the new movie shockwave you with your skill could buy the basic toy and make the tentical things out os small dimension ally vent tube or any corigated tube and have them for tunnels,hides and branches and make the whole viv into a mini scene


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

stungy said:


> seings though youve got the decepticon symbol i'd go for the best looking bot of them all from the new movie..... shockwave.
> you with your skill could buy the basic toy and make the tentical things out of small dimension ally vent tube or any corigated tube and have them for tunnels,hides and branches and make the whole viv into a mini scene


something like this...


























thats made from some flexi pipe, tubes, small model fences and other bits
i didnt make this, this jins work....http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sg=AFQjCNHPdm0CXgvndxGXqATYhJcRxsSfAA&cad=rja


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

yes mate close to whats in my mind id just use small dimension pipe like whats on the end ov the eye thingy to use as branches ect that model is cool the only thing with the shockwave toy its got purple on it and in the movie he is almost a gun metal chrome ive just rescued an ackie your giving me ideas its just a shame im full ov them but am now where near enough artistic enough to pull it off lol good luck with it all your custom interiors all work out great


----------



## jason.from.luton (Oct 19, 2011)

DECEPTICON ALL THE WAY!!! everyone loves the badies, the good guys are wimps and only win because they are good lol

top work by the way :no1:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

so who's shockblast and whos shockwave, but aint there a soundwave too????!!! 
i'm not a huge tf fan sorry


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> so who's shockblast and whos shockwave, but aint there a soundwave too????!!!
> i'm not a huge tf fan sorry


they're the same,
originally he was called shockwave (generation 1), but then later changed to shockblast as it was too simular to soundwave(who's nothing to do with either except for their both decepticons).he does have a bro called sixshot thou

but in the ''dark of the moon'' movie, the figures released and optimus(in the movie) refers to him as shockwave....i'm guessing to keep g1 fans happy,
but i grew up with beastwars and armada so i still call him shockblast


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> something like this...
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Tf is the best, I prefer the newer ones, more detail etc. The huge worm thing is called driller, which is my favourite desepticon


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Scales123 said:


> Tf is the best, I prefer the newer ones, more detail etc. The huge worm thing is called driller, which is my favourite desepticon


agreed, even the figures from armada/energon seem very pre-school style compared to the movie figs 

but i'm not a tf geek or anything:blush: but the worm thing IS a Driller , he is not called anything as shockwave didnt name him(i'm guessing it not 'Fluffy':lol2 and its deCepticon when its spelt with a 'S' it dont sound that evil : victory:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> they're the same,
> originally he was called shockwave (generation 1), but then later changed to shockblast as it was too simular to soundwave(who's nothing to do with either except for their both decepticons).he does have a bro called sixshot thou
> 
> but in the ''dark of the moon'' movie, the figures released and optimus(in the movie) refers to him as shockwave....i'm guessing to keep g1 fans happy,
> but i grew up with beastwars and armada so i still call him shockblast


Armada FTW!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> Armada FTW!


comic....yeah
ps2 game...absolutly
cartoon series...maybe, they had a decent jetfire


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> comic....yeah
> ps2 game...absolutly
> cartoon series...maybe, they had a decent jetfire


yea the cartoon was good


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

im going to try this kinda thing , i have like 20-40 transformer figures from all generations some where


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> agreed, even the figures from armada/energon seem very pre-school style compared to the movie figs
> 
> but i'm not a tf geek or anything:blush: but the worm thing IS a Driller , he is not called anything as shockwave didnt name him(i'm guessing it not 'Fluffy':lol2 and its deCepticon when its spelt with a 'S' it dont sound that evil : victory:


fine, the deCepticons are the best, if u DO decide to DO driller, than you HAVE to do a tutorial : victory: (i want one) :whistling2:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

Scales123 said:


> fine, the deCepticons are the best, if u DO decide to DO driller, than you HAVE to do a tutorial : victory: (i want one) :whistling2:


me too:2thumb:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

When u have finished building me the driller, oh i mean YOUR driller :whistling2: I recommend you build this in your next Viv: DIY Transformers 2 Megatron tank is utterly crazy - SlashGear


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh and when you've done that, you can do this Megatron - Armored rusty Mack Titan 10-wheeler fuel tank truck Transformers 3 Cars (3)

Just keeping u busy :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Scales123 said:


> Oh and when you've done that, you can do this Megatron - Armored rusty Mack Titan 10-wheeler fuel tank truck Transformers 3 Cars (3)
> 
> Just keeping u busy :2thumb:


been there, done that, got the t-shirt....well custom figure: victory:

next project is the movie style wreckers


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> been there, done that, got the t-shirt....well custom figure: victory:
> 
> next project is the movie style wreckers


How many projects do you have?? Merry Christmas btw


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Scales123 said:


> How many projects do you have?? Merry Christmas btw


merry christmas back:2thumb:

a few, i get bored easily: victory:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> merry christmas back:2thumb:
> 
> a few, i get bored easily: victory:


I'm always bored, I design stuff, but it all is to expensive to build  or my bedroom won't hold the weight and it will come crashing down to the lounge and my family won't be happy if it was to fall on the tv :whistling2: I have too many projects..


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

lools awsome


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

graham40 said:


> lools awsome


thanks : victory:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you have an Update on this???


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> Do you have an Update on this???


not really.... i done a few more panels and bits a pieces for it a basking spot designed as a battle damaged tf hand and a basking spot using an optimus prime helmet simular to the terminator and predator one, 

but then i had to clear some space so the viv this was intended for went so its just up in the loft now waiting to be finished:devil:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> not really.... i done a few more panels and bits a pieces for it a basking spot designed as a battle damaged tf hand and a basking spot using an optimus prime helmet simular to the terminator and predator one,
> 
> but then i had to clear some space so the viv this was intended for went so its just up in the loft now waiting to be finished:devil:


cant wait for it to be done


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> cant wait for it to be done


shame.....i want to see it finished


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> shame.....i want to see it finished


sorry i just cannabilised part of it:whistling2:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

erm..any pictures?? :whistling2:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

That looks good:2thumb:


----------

